# L'armée des souverainistes



## 1R22eR (16 Dec 2008)

> Envoyer Imprimer
> 
> Le major Serge Provost promet de protéger le Québec contre les envahisseurs.
> © René BAILLARGEON
> ...





Vraiment une bande de clown sur 2 pattes. À mon avis, la GRC devrai avoir un oeil sur ce petit groupe car à mon oreille ca sonne terroriste pas mal! Ce genre de groupe devrait pas exister surtout pour une tendance qui s'en va de plus en plus en descendant concernant l'indépendance. Il pourrait avoir recour à des manière extrême pour remettre leur idée de souveraineté en place.

http://lejournaldequebec.canoe.ca/journaldequebec/actualites/archives/2008/12/20081215-211637.html


----------



## Kebel (16 Dec 2008)

En effet c'est du gros n'importe quoi!!!


----------



## Jungle (16 Dec 2008)

Regardez l'auteur de l'article:
http://lejournaldequebec.canoe.ca/journaldequebec/actualites/archives/2008/12/20081215-211637.html


> Le mardi 16 décembre 2008
> Actualités
> L'armée des souverainistes
> 
> ...


 ;D ;D


----------



## 1R22eR (16 Dec 2008)

;D


----------



## Jungle (18 Dec 2008)

Je propose que nous appelions désormais cette organisation la

MILICE PATHÉTIQUE  QUÉBÉCOISE


----------



## Kebel (19 Dec 2008)

Le directing staff a parlé, nous ne pouvons qu'écouter  ;D


----------



## schart28 (19 Dec 2008)

http://www.tqs.ca/videos/le-midi-avec-andre-arthur/2008/12/2---prets-pour-la-guerre-38357.php

Il parait qu’il aurait des militaires canadiens dans ce group.....


----------



## Kebel (19 Dec 2008)

schart28 said:
			
		

> http://www.tqs.ca/videos/le-midi-avec-andre-arthur/2008/12/2---prets-pour-la-guerre-38357.php
> 
> Il parait qu’il aurait des militaires canadiens dans ce group.....




Je ne sais pas si je dois croire ce qu'il dit, en fait j'aimerais mieux pas. Une chose est certaine, si un jour je transfert dans la régulière, il y a de fortes chances que PPCLI soit mon premier "choix".. Être loin des faux-débats du Québec, ce serait génial!


----------



## geo (19 Dec 2008)

schart28 said:
			
		

> http://www.tqs.ca/videos/le-midi-avec-andre-arthur/2008/12/2---prets-pour-la-guerre-38357.php
> 
> Il parait qu’il aurait des militaires canadiens dans ce group.....



Les paroles d'André Arthur..... 
De mon perspective, s'ils chargent chaque pauvre recrue 100$ pour le privilège de s'enrôler - c'est beau leur affaire.
200 membres X 100$ = 20 000$ dépensé sur 8 ans = 2500$ par année.
Ça doit être juste assez pour payer pour le bel uniforme du "Major" ainsi que payer pour son délire périodique.


----------



## WLSC (19 Dec 2008)

Les gars, arrêté de dire des méchansité, ils me font peur...  :blotto: ;D  S'ils peuvent arrêter l'armée pendant 2 ans avec 200 personnes, ils sont trop bon pour nous... :rofl:


----------



## geo (19 Dec 2008)

S'ils veulent me payer 100$ chacun, ils peuvent se joindre à mon armée...


----------



## Jungle (19 Dec 2008)

J'ai décidé de former un nouvelle Milice moi aussi: les *Carabiniers de St-Pamphile * !!!
Vous pouvez vous enrôler pour $80 pis je vous donne un bumper-sticker, pis un bérêt trop grand !!!!!


----------



## 1R22eR (21 Dec 2008)

LOL je leur donnerais tous un habit de clown.. Regardez y la face a ce major là, tu le vois tout de suite qui a une partie de lui même qui est absent! ...


----------



## WLSC (22 Dec 2008)

Absent...absent...  le mots est faible...  Je me demande s'il est membre dans une de ces étage fermé d'un bon hopital ??  Ou bien, il a sa catre de clown honoraire...   ;D >


----------



## viktor-Z (14 Apr 2009)

Bonjours!

Je suis un nouveau sur le forum des Forces. J'ai quelques questions a vous demmandez. J'ai 18 ans , et j'aimerais bien m'enroler dans la régulière. Je suis du type nationalisme modéré, je ne suis pas du tout contre le Canada, mais je suis un Vrai Québécois. Je suis pour l'indépendance si cela est faite dans les règles, si c'est pour ce faire, je serais content, mais si sa ne fait pas ( C'est pas mal sa en ce moment ) ben sa me dérange pas non plus. J'aimerais savoir un peut votre point de vue sur ce sujet, et si vous avez deja connu ou entendue des commentaires... 
merci

p.s : Dite moi pas comme commentaire que toute les souvrainistes c'est des clowns parce que sa fait pas avancer les discusions partout au Canada. J'en n'est tellement entendu des Souvrainistes dire : Ah les maudits Fédéraliste. Sa me choquait royalement !


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2009)

Avez vous visitez France?


----------



## viktor-Z (14 Apr 2009)

Non jamais, mais c'estun pays que j'aimerais bien visiter. Cependant j'ai beaucoup de connaisance la bas!

Mais pourquoi cette question ^^


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2009)

viktor-Z said:
			
		

> Non jamais, mais c'estun pays que j'aimerais bien visiter. Cependant j'ai beaucoup de connaisance la bas!
> 
> Mais pourquoi cette question ^^



Well.....You would be very surprised as to how the French treat Québécois.


----------



## viktor-Z (14 Apr 2009)

Je ne vois pas ou tu veut en venir George ...

Et je m'en fou un peut comment les Francais nous percoivent ...


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2009)

Avez-vous rendu visite à d'autres parties du Canada? Comment percevez-vous les Canadiens qui ne parlent pas québécois? Avez-vous quitté le Québec pour savoir si vos perceptions sont correctes?


----------



## viktor-Z (14 Apr 2009)

Oui je suis aller un peut en Ontario et au N-B. 

Cependant je ne comprend pas pourqoi tu dit: tes perceptions ... Car je ne percoit pas les anglais comme des nuls ...


----------



## Antoine (14 Apr 2009)

J'apprecie ta franchise viktor-Z.

J'ai peut etre mal compris mais on dirait que tu sous-entends que pour etre un vrai Quebecois il faut etre souvreniste? Fais attention car ta phrase porte a confusion.

Je suis ne en France, j'ai grandis au Quebec et maintenant je vis en Colombie-Britannique en plus d'avoir voyage un peu partout et d'avoir des amis de toutes les couleurs, de toute origines qui vivent partout au Canada. Ils sont tous Canadiens d'un ocean a l'autre et ils ont acces a toutes les opprotunites que le Canada peut leurs offrir, mais bien sur au merite du travaille accomplie.

Je peux t'assurer que l'ouverture d'esprit et de tolerence des Canadiens est tres grande, que la majorite des Canadiens sont fiers d'avoir le Quebec au sein du Canada et ils souhaitent l'epanouissement du Quebec francophone au sein du Canada.

Malheureusement, au Quebec il y a beaucoup de desinformation, et on s'en rend compte lorsque l'on quitte le Quebec pour vivre dans d'autres provinces canadienne.

Il y a une elite Quebecoise qui veut avoir plus de pouvoir et $$$$ pour leurs propres interets en fesant croire a la population qu'ils travaillent pour eux et que le Quebec doit prendre son independance pour acquerir son identite ce qui est faux, l'identite est deja la et bien acceptee!

JE T'ASSURE QUE LES CANADIENS ANGLO ET FRANCO PARTAGENT LES MEMES VALEURS ET OBJECTIFS DE SOCIETE, QUE LE QUEBEC PEUT S'EPANOUIR EN FRANCAIS AVEC SES PARTICULARITES SANS BAISSER LA TETE AU PARLEMENT FEDERAL.

Oui, il existe des differences culturelles entre les provinces canadiennes et surtout avec le Quebec qui sont plus marquees que ailleurs. Cependant, de nombreuses differences existent aussi entre les departements Francais, aussi bien qu'en Suisse, de meme que en Grande-Bretagne mais ils ont une histoire plus longue et ils ont eu le temps de soigner leurs blessures du passee ! Le Canada est un pays jeune, je suis sur que les differentes provinces peuvent s'ajuster pour travailler ensemble et etre plus forte sans renier leurs identites !

Prends le temps de t'informer sur ce qui se passe en dehors du Quebec EN LISANT DES JOURNAUX AUTRES QUE CEUX DU QUEBEC et je suis sur que tu me comprenderas !

Tu es le bienvenue partout au Canada et tu seras surpris par le nombre de Canadien bilingue, bien que oui, de ce cote la, il pourrait y avoir de l'amelioration  

En tout cas, nous sommes en democratie et je respecte ton opinion, rien de personnel dans ma reponse.


----------



## viktor-Z (15 Apr 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour ta reponse, car je ne veut pas m'envoyer dans l'arme avant de bien savoir si je vais etres capable de bien faire mon jobs meme si je ne suis pas un pro imperaliste.


----------



## Antoine (16 Apr 2009)

Jusqu'ici la seule interaction que j'ai eu directement avec les forces canadienne est via le centre de recrutement et l'unité de la reserve ou j'aimerai travailler (Vancouver).

Je t'assure que tous ceux que j'ai rencontré ont été tres respectueux. La langue d'usage, ici dans l'ouest, est l'anglais. Cependant, ils étaient pret a me trouver un militaire bilingue pour mon examen médical et mon interview.

Je n'ai pas d'expérience militaire, mais c'est une institution fédéral, donc a prime a bord, j'imagine que les militaires sont plutot fédéraliste, mais la attention, je n'affirme rien. Tu dois savoir qu'il soit possible que tu travailleras dans différentes provinces du Canada lors de ta carriere selon les besoins militaires mais encore une fois, un membre des forces Canadiennes pourra t'en dire plus long.

Le Canada n'a pas de culture imperialiste contrairement aux USA, l'Europe, la Chine ou la Russie. 

En tout respect, fais attention aux mots que tu utilises, 'impérialiste' a une connotation assez lourde. Si tu qualifies les Canadiens d'impérialistes, attends-toi a qu'ils te demandent de préciser ta pensée la-dessus avec de bons arguments. D'apres moi, c'est stéreotyper les anglais sans les connaitre.

Dans le passé, les canadiens anglais étaient sous la gouverne de l'Angleterre impérialiste. Oui c'est vrai qu' ils ont représenté longtemps l'élite dirigeante au Quebec et qu'il y a eu une volonte d'assimilation de la communauté francophone d'un ocean a l'autre par les dirigeants du Canada anglais. Cependant, depuis déja quelques générations, je crois que les Canadiens sont rentrés dans le monde moderne et ils se sont distancés de la culture metropolitaine 'British' du temps des colonies. D'ailleurs le multiculturalisme en ait une preuve, mais certains diront que c'est pour mieux diluer la communauté francophone. 

Je ne dis pas que le monde est parfait, c'est sur que tu rencontreras des anglais qui n'aiment pas les franco mais au meme titre qu'il y a des franco qui n'aiment pas les anglais, pis les jaunes, pis les noires, pis les verts et allouette....

Passes par le centre de recrutement le plus proche, trouves un métier dans les forces canadiennes qui t'intérresse, envoies leurs ta candidature. Tu auras pleinement l'occasion de savoir si tu es fait pour la job, t'inquietes pas, c'est la premiere chose qu'ils vont vérifier, pis ca ne sera pas basé sur le fait que tu sois anglo ou franco!

J'espere qu'il y aura des membres actifs des forces canadiennes qui pourront mieux répondre que moi a tes intérrogations car je crois pas pouvoir t'en dire plus long, fautes d'expérience dans l'armée.

A+


----------



## the_girlfirend (16 Apr 2009)

Un séparatiste qui ne peut pas écrire le français... un beau peuple fort et fier de sa langue!!!  :rofl:

viv le kébek libe sti!

 :2c:


----------



## Fiver (16 Apr 2009)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Un séparatiste qui ne peut pas écrire le français... un beau peuple fort et fier de sa langue!!!  :rofl:
> 
> viv le kébek libe sti!
> 
> :2c:



C'est très désolant en effet; j'ai l'impression de voir considérablement plus de fautes de grammaires et d'orthographe dans la portion francophone de army.ca que sur le reste du site... La plupart des erreurs faites en anglais ne sont que des fautes de frappe.


----------



## TimBit (16 Apr 2009)

Viktor-z, quel métier t'intéresse dans les Forces?



> C'est très désolant en effet; j'ai l'impression de voir considérablement plus de fautes de grammaires et d'orthographe dans la portion francophone de army.ca que sur le reste du site... La plupart des erreurs faites en anglais ne sont que des fautes de frappe.



Je pense que la triste réalité c'est que la plupart des jeunes canadien-français font zéro efforts pour apprendre un français correct et surtout, ne croient pas que cela en vaut la peine. Beaucoup mieux d'apprendre le "chat-speak" et d'utiliser plein d'acronymes, tsé kkch com sa... triste. Ma femme est britannique et parle et écrit mieux le français que bien des Québécois et canadien-français, bien qu'elle n'apprenne le français que depuis 3 ans.

Pff...


----------



## freakerz (16 Apr 2009)

Le rapport Parent est en partie à blâmer... l'abolition du cours classique, quelle erreur!

J'ai suivi un cours de français à l'université (cours compensateur) et le professeur nous expliquait certaines difficultés à l'aide du vieux français et du latin (comme les accents circonflexes, les cédilles, les exceptions, etc.). Vive le latin! De plus, il devient plus facile d'apprendre d'autres langues indo-européennes comme l'espagnol, le portugais, l'anglais et même le russe (quoi que j'ai des doutes sur ce dernier).

Une autre cause est la dégradation de l'autorité à l'école. Les parents défendent leurs enfants alors que c'est l'enseignant à besoin de ce support. Le Québec a été assimilé à l'idée de développer des enfants passifs et mous; il ne faut pas les contre-dire ou les critiquer, il faut les accompagner et les évaluer selon des compétences transversales.  :rage:

Finalement, les ressources financières diminuant, l'équipement fait pitié. Comment être intéressé à un cours quand l'équipement à la maison est meilleur ou plus pertinant que celui à l'école. Encore un problème de la gau-gauche qui ne veut pas payer pour leurs cours. Si seulement ils payaient leurs études; l'UQAM ne serait pas en grève, les classes serait tranquilles et les étudiants étudiraient.


----------



## TimBit (16 Apr 2009)

freakerz said:
			
		

> Le rapport Parent est en partie à blâmer... l'abolition du cours classique, quelle erreur!
> 
> J'ai suivi un cours de français à l'université (cours compensateur) et le professeur nous expliquait certaines difficultés à l'aide du vieux français et du latin (comme les accents circonflexes, les cédilles, les exceptions, etc.). Vive le latin! De plus, il devient plus facile d'apprendre d'autres langues indo-européennes comme l'espagnol, le portugais, l'anglais et même le russe (quoi que j'ai des doutes sur ce dernier).
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord... très bien mis!

Ayant moi-même appris le russe et l'anglais, et apprenant présentement l'allemand, je peux me prononcer sur la longueur d'avance que m'a donné l'apprentissage de cette chose que tous les étudiants semblent détester, *la grammaire.* Lorsque vient le temps d'apprendre les déclinaisons et les rôles des mots dans une phrase, ce qui est une caractéristique essentielle de plusieurs langues indo-européennes, nous sommes à des années-lumières au devant des anglophones qui, que ce soit ici au Canada ou en Angleterre, n'étudie ab-so-lu-ment aucune grammaire.

Ce qui est aussi inquiétant, par contre, et qui ajoute un peu aux problèmes actuels de la langue chez nos jeunes, est ce désintérêt envers la culture francophone (d'où qu'elle vienne) qui fait que plusieurs jeunes préfèrent lire un roman américain con, en anglais, plutôt que n'importe quoi en français. Selon moi, cette tendance y est pour beaucoup dans la perte de nos capacités. Personnellement, beaucoup de mon anglais me vient de mes cours dans la marine et de mes lectures à l'université, i.e. de situations où j'ai été _forcé_ de travailler dans la langue. Que ce soit notre langue maternelle ou une langue seconde, la pratique est la clé...


----------



## the_girlfirend (16 Apr 2009)

Je suis d'accord, la pratique est la clé... 
J'ai étudié dans une université anglophone pour apprendre l'anglais... 
Voilà maintenant 5 ans que j'étudie en anglais (et que j'ai un conjoint anglophone) et je dois dire que j'ai perdu beaucoup de vocabulaire et d'automatisme en français.  :'( 
Mais ça m'a vraiment ouvert à une culture que je connaissais moins.
Je pense qu'il faut s'ouvrir aux autres cultures et partager pour s'enrichir  :nod:


----------



## Fiver (16 Apr 2009)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Voilà maintenant 5 ans que j'étudie en anglais (et que j'ai un conjoint anglophone) et je dois dire que j'ai perdu beaucoup de vocabulaire et d'automatisme en français.  :'(



Le problème n'est pas tant le manque de vocabulaire ou de pratique que le manque d'effort. Toi, par exemple, même après 5 années à communiquer principalement en anglais, tu t'efforces toujours de bien parler 'la langue de Molière'. Par contre, la plupart des jeunes (et moins jeunes) qui se disent fiers d'être québécois ne font rien pour mettre en évidence leur fierté à part de boire beaucoup de bière à la Saint-Jean autour d'un feu de joie en écoutant une cacophonie monstrueuse. Et de brandir un drapeau qu'un grand nombre d'entre eux ne seraient pas foutu de dessiner de façon acceptable de mémoire...

Pour ma part, fournir un minimum d'effort côté langage est une forme de respect pour moi-même et envers mes interlocuteurs. Je ne suis pas trop 'patriote' je dois avouer... Je me considère en premier lieu canadien, puis québécois. Ça ne m'empêche pas de me relire, même en français, avant d'appuyer sur alt+s.


----------



## the_girlfirend (16 Apr 2009)

Fiver said:
			
		

> Par contre, la plupart des jeunes (et moins jeunes) qui se disent fiers d'être québécois ne font rien pour mettre en évidence leur fierté à part de boire beaucoup de bière à la Saint-Jean autour d'un feu de joie en écoutant une cacophonie monstrueuse. Et de brandir un drapeau qu'un grand nombre d'entre eux ne seraient pas foutu de dessiner de façon acceptable de mémoire...



:rofl: c'est tellement vrai!!! 

Je ne suis certainement pas souverainiste, par contre je respecte les opinions politiques des gens qui peuvent les expliquer intelligemment... même si je ne suis pas d'accord. 

Mais les Québécois fiers qui se battent pour que le mot "Café" soit inscrit dans le logo de "Second Cup", sous prétexte de sauvegarder la langue française, alors qu'ils ne peuvent pas enligner 5 mots sans faire de fautes... ça me dépasse! Préserver la culture québécoise, ça commence par la langue!


----------



## Antoine (16 Apr 2009)

110 % d'accord avec vous, j'avais aussi remarqué au niveau de l'orthographe. Je n'ai jamais bien compris la relation exacte que de nombreux Quebecois entretiennent avec la culture francophone, la langue et ect...style amour-haine.

Je n'ai plus souvent l'occasion d'écrire ou parler en francais depuis de nombreuses années. En plus, mon clavier n'a pas les accents, je les copie-colle a partir de l'internet et souvent je laisse faire.  

Bon, je vais redoubler d'effort, c'est une bonne occasion de pratiquer !

Mais la, je me suis éloigné du sujet de la discussion.


----------



## viktor-Z (16 Apr 2009)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Viktor-z, quel métier t'intéresse dans les Forces



Soldat de l'infanterie. 

Et quand je parle d'imperialiste je parle de nos attachement avec la famille royale ... Car sincerement j'aime bien le Canada mais je ne vois pas l'utiliter de verser plusieurs millions a la royaute britanique de nos jours ...


----------



## the_girlfirend (16 Apr 2009)

Cela étant dit...

Viktor, si tu crois être capable de faire abstraction de tes convictions politiques et/ou de celles de tes collègues... et si tu te crois capable d'honorer les traditions militaires canadiennes et de représenter ton pays... je ne vois pas vraiment de problèmes... autre que en cas de séparation du Québec... tu auras un choix à faire... quitter ton emploi ou quitter le Québec...

L'esprit d'équipe est très important dans l'infanterie... et partout dans l'armée d'ailleurs... l'atteinte des objectifs est la priorité... Le harcèlement et la discrimination ne sont pas tolérés dans l'armée... ce sera à toi d'avoir un bon sens de l'humour à l'occasion et de suivre les procédures normales s'il y a des débordements.

Bonne chance


----------



## TimBit (17 Apr 2009)

Néanmoins, je ferais attention à ce que tu dis en public, comme ici... on ne sait jamais quand ça reviendra nous mordre dans le cul. En tant que militaire, tu auras droit à tes opinions personnelles, mais pas lorsqu'en uniforme. Si on te demande de te lever pour le toast à la reine, tu te lèves, ça finis là. Si t'aimes pas ça... ben penses-y bien avant de t'enrôler.


----------



## calamityjoe (20 May 2009)

Il y a un moment et un endroit pour chaque choses. La religion et la politique sont des sujets délicats qu'on devrait éviter d'aborder au travail, je crois. À moins qu'il s'agisse d'une pratique de philosophie éthique ou social (où les locuteurs s'attendent à apprendre plus qu'à plaider :rage , vraiment il n'y a rien de bon à tirer de ce genre de discutions...à mon humble avis!

Pour ce qui est du toast à la Reine , il faut connaître d'avantage le Commonwealth  of Nations et les intérêts qui unissent les pays qui en font partie...

Et ça j'imagine que les militaires en font bonne connaissance! ^_^

Pour ce qui est de débattre à propos des croyances, je préfère m'abstenir à peu près partout de toute façon.

Car elles sont comme nos parties intimes,c'est-à-dire que celles des autres risquent fortement de nous dégoûter mais les nôtre nous sont TRÈS précieuses! :nod: 

Non, je n'ai pas pensé à cette comparaison là toute seule!  :blotto:


----------



## calamityjoe (22 May 2009)

Snaky said:
			
		

> Vraiment une bande de clown sur 2 pattes. À mon avis, la GRC devrai avoir un oeil sur ce petit groupe car à mon oreille ca sonne terroriste pas mal! Ce genre de groupe devrait pas exister surtout pour une tendance qui s'en va de plus en plus en descendant concernant l'indépendance. Il pourrait avoir recour à des manière extrême pour remettre leur idée de souveraineté en place.
> 
> http://lejournaldequebec.canoe.ca/journaldequebec/actualites/archives/2008/12/20081215-211637.html



Je suis allée voir le lien et s'en est un du Journal de Montréal...Excuses-moi mais il n'y a personne sauf toi pour penser que c'est une source d'informations FIABLE! -_- '


----------



## calamityjoe (1 Jul 2009)

viktor-Z said:
			
		

> Soldat de l'infanterie.
> 
> Et quand je parle d'imperialiste je parle de nos attachement avec la famille royale ... Car sincerement j'aime bien le Canada mais je ne vois pas l'utiliter de verser plusieurs millions a la royaute britanique de nos jours ...



Je suis présentement en démarche pour savoir s'il est possible pour une recrue de porter allégeance à la constitution ou au Canada plutôt qu'à la Reine d'Angleterre et officieusement c'est un ''oui'' (bon la je veux pas choquer personne mais j'ai pas de guillemets français sur mon clavier ¬_¬ ). Cependant on m'a dit que c'était une question de religion. 

Aussitôt que j'obtiens plus de détails, je t'en fais part.

haha on peut faire partie de la grosse famille militaire sans rejeter nos croyances, quand même! Ils sont sensés être tolérants de toute façon, à ce que je sache!


----------



## the_girlfirend (2 Jul 2009)

Je t'avoue que je n'en sais rien.
Mais une chose est certaine, c'est que la monarchie est bien présente dans les traditions militaires Canadiennes. Tu peux la contourner quelques fois peut-être, mais certainement pas toujours.
Honnêtement je trouve que c'est de se donner beaucoup de trouble pour rien.


----------



## Leia (20 Jul 2009)

calamityjoe said:
			
		

> Je suis présentement en démarche pour savoir s'il est possible pour une recrue de porter allégeance à la constitution ou au Canada plutôt qu'à la Reine d'Angleterre et officieusement c'est un ''oui'' (bon la je veux pas choquer personne mais j'ai pas de guillemets français sur mon clavier ¬_¬ ). Cependant on m'a dit que c'était une question de religion.
> 
> Aussitôt que j'obtiens plus de détails, je t'en fais part.
> 
> haha on peut faire partie de la grosse famille militaire sans rejeter nos croyances, quand même! Ils sont sensés être tolérants de toute façon, à ce que je sache!




Mon copain a fait son assermentation l'année dernière et il a eu le choix entre "déclarer solennellement" de protéger la Reine et ses descendants et "jurer solennellement". Dans le premier cas, tu "déclares" sur la Constitution (?) et dans le deuxième sur la Bible.  Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, tu dois affirmer ta loyauté envers la Reine.

Leia  :yellow:


----------



## calamityjoe (3 Aug 2009)

Ah bon et bien merci! ^_^ 

Me voilà beaucoup moins...troublée  : .


----------



## Leia (10 Aug 2009)

Lol, faut quand même savoir à quoi s'attendre...


----------



## calamityjoe (17 Aug 2009)

Leia said:
			
		

> Lol, faut quand même savoir à quoi s'attendre...



Hahahaha! Un jour j'aurai fait mon temps


----------



## nene55 (21 Sep 2009)

Belle generalisation! Il y a des millions de souverainistes au Quebec et croyez-le ou non ce ne sont pas des illetres qui boivent autour d un feu de joie en ecoutant de la "cacophonie". Pas fort comme commentaire  ;D  Je vous rappelle qu on est +- 7.5 millions seulement dans une mer d anglophones et que le terrain de jeu penche vers la culture anglophone d ou les lois d affichages et linguistiques. Quant a l option independantiste, vous pouvez etre d accord ou pas, c est votre perogative, mais ce droit est legitime et legal...  je vous rappelle que les quebecois forment une nation, c est un fait historique, des motions en ce sens furent voter UNANIMEMENT a l Assemblee Nationale du Quebec et a OTTAWA dans la chambre des communes.  

Le Canada = PREMIERES NATIONS + NATION FRANCAISE + NATION ANGLAISE

Il est dommage que la constitution canadienne fut rappatriee sans la signature du Quebec. Ce fut une grossiere erreur qui permet maintenant au Quebec de tenir des referendums pour se separer du Canada.  Le Quebec aurait du au minimum etre reconnu dans celle-ci comme une nation fondatrice, comme les premieres nations le furent avec les droits qui vont avec. A la place de ca, le Canada a impose une constitution au Quebec, et le Canada est a l origine du mouvement souverainiste au Quebec. 

Personnellement, mon 1er choix est de trouver une solution juste et equitable pour que le Quebec fasse partie LEGALEMENT du Canada ( constitution = fondement LEGAL du pays ). Car ensemble on est fort et on peut certainement vivre ensemble en paix, nos valeurs fondamentales sont les memes, et c est pourquoi j ai aucun probleme a defendre et proteger le Canada, et peut-etre m enroler dans une couple de mois. 

Je trouve deplorable parcontre que certains canadiens meprisent le Quebec, et ce pour un probleme dont le Canada est a l origine.  Je propose plutot qu on mette nos energies a trouver une solution pour eviter potentiellement la brisure du Canada.  Je veux etre clair, je suis pour un Canada uni, et pour un Quebec representer de maniere honorable dans le Canada, actuellement ce n est pas le cas. Ceux qui meprisent les quebecois fier de leur nation, meprisent en meme temps leur compagnons d arme....

Je dis corrigeons l affront fait au Quebec lors du rappatriement de la constitution, et vivons ensemble en paix, dans le respect, et la bonne entente.



> Quote from: Fiver on April 16, 2009, 13:18:33
> Par contre, la plupart des jeunes (et moins jeunes) qui se disent fiers d'être québécois ne font rien pour mettre en évidence leur fierté à part de boire beaucoup de bière à la Saint-Jean autour d'un feu de joie en écoutant une cacophonie monstrueuse. Et de brandir un drapeau qu'un grand nombre d'entre eux ne seraient pas foutu de dessiner de façon acceptable de mémoire...
> 
> THE_GIRLFRIEND:
> ...


----------



## calamityjoe (21 Sep 2009)

nene55 said:
			
		

> vivons ensemble en paix, dans le respect, et la bonne entente.



Amen!  ;D

Même hors contexte, je suis complètement d'accord   ;D


----------



## nene55 (22 Sep 2009)

ouais ca vaut pour toute la planete en effet   mais ca serait particulierement agreable chez nous  :warstory:


----------



## calamityjoe (24 Sep 2009)

Ouais, la Sainte Paix...on a toujours le droit d'y croire assez fort pour se battre pour l'obtenir 

C'est plus facile de partager quelque chose qu'on possède ou qu'on connaît déjà  :-[

Cependant, le travail d'équipe est tellement important dans les Forces armées que je pense pas qu'ils s'intéressent bin bin gros à déprécier les aptitudes en Français de leur soldats québécois pour le fun de les brimer ...haha y'a juste des civils pas d'expérience, en manque de luck pour faire ça messemble! Ou peut-être que c'est super mature et que j'ai mal compris...


----------



## Patrice (13 Jan 2011)

Calamityjoe,

Je voudrais te rappeler que la reine est la Reine du Canada depuis 1931. Depuis 1931 tu prêtes serment à la Reine du Canada parce que son statut de souverain n'est plus, légalement, une conséquence d'être la Reine du Royaume-Uni. En conséquence Edward VIII avait dû abdiquer dans chaque dominion; il était encore roi de la Nouvelle-Zélande lorsqu'il n'était déjà plus Roi d'Angleterre!!!

Personnellement, peut-être parce je ne suis pas un gros fan du multiculturalisme institutionnel que le Canada a adopté en 1972, je crois qu'il est important de préserver nos racines européennes. Se battre contre la Royauté c'est peut-être une bataille passée. Si un anglophone se bat contre le droit civil au Québec simplement parce que ça vient de France ou contre la fleur de lys, c'est tout aussi ridicule.

Pense à cela: il y a des débats culturels plus important que la reine--- la Charia en Ontario par exemple en fut un. L'importance de la religion, qui a pratiquement disparu chez nous mais qui fait un retour grâce à l'immigration et aux protections de la Charte, est bien plus important que la reine. 

Moi je laisserais la reine en paix.

Patrice


----------



## jmroy (23 Oct 2011)

nene55 said:
			
		

> Je vous rappelle qu on est +- 7.5 millions seulement dans une mer d anglophones et que le terrain de jeu penche vers la culture anglophone d ou les lois d affichages et linguistiques.



Il faudrait pas non plus oublier que dans cette "mer" d'anglophones il y a plusieurs communautés francophones qui sont souvent oubliés par les gens du Québec. 
Il y a même un court métrage qui touche ce sujet, une franco-ontarienne à Québec pour la St-Jean-Baptiste, fête des franco-canadiens (qui a  aussi été choisi comme la fête nationale au Québec)  http://www.onf.ca/film/Pis_nous_autres_dans_tout_ca/ 

Comme Franco-Ontarien avec des raçines des deux côtés du Québec (Ontario et Nouvelle-Écosse) j'ai vu la même réaction partout "Ya des Français hors Québec? Vous êtes né au Québec alors?" etc..  De notre point de vue, pendant que nous devons continuellement travailler pour garder notre langue (Déportation 1755 en Acadie, Règlement 17 en ontario et similaire au Manitoba) nous sommes carrément ignorés par la plus grande concentration de francophones en amérique du nord. C'est un peu frustrant 

Mais bon, tout commence avec l'éducation et après de nombreuses discussions avec des amis québécois, je dois dire que les cours d'histoire au Québec n'enseignent pas beaucoup de faits canadiens hors Québec... Ça va pas changer d'ici à demain!


----------



## Antoine (12 Dec 2011)

On est aussi present sur la cote Ouest !

http://www.maillardville.com/


----------



## Zulopol (14 Mar 2014)

Le québec un Pays sa serait tellement mal gérer... Pauline veut juste pouvoir dire ``Je gère un Pays`` dans sa vie..  :facepalm:


----------

